# ECI 2016



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

I would like to give you another idea of some of the changes here.
The first thing is the second track under the hill/mountain that I added a short time back.
That was a pain to do without tearing out the hill over the top it. And, yes, there is more clearance there than it looks.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Is that a passing track arrangement or a single line with a stub end siding? I'm assuming there's a switch in the foreground.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, that inner line is a passing siding. It was put in without seeing it from under the layout. There is a switch the foreground and one at the rear that you cannot see. I have set the foreground area to the right with a toggle switch that I can set it on and off depending upon what I want to do. And although I am in DCC, I have retained a number of toggle switches to control various sidings.

And this photo was the first time that I have seen the switching operation.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe you could add a peephole and have a little scene in there with a Hobo camp with a campfire.
I've been using Atlas relays to control power to my sidings and to power my signals.
That's a creative use of space there, Roger. Adds to the operation certainly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

The hidden passing siding is a good idea. The picture angle does make it look like the train on the inside track is against the tunnel side.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

There just wasn't much room for the camera. In fact, there wasn't much room to put in the track at all.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, now on with the show!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice picture, Roger. I think this is the first one with steam engines though I could be wrong.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Roger Hensley said:


> I would like to give you another idea of some of the changes here.
> The first thing is the second track under the hill/mountain that I added a short time back.
> That was a pain to do without tearing out the hill over the top it. And, yes, there is more clearance there than it looks.


It does look tight in there. You need a mini video camera to put on a train.
Where does the other side come out? Through a tunnel?

Some pieces of the plaster netting looks like roots growing out of the hill.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> It does look tight in there. You need a mini video camera to put on a train.
> Where does the other side come out? Through a tunnel?
> 
> Some pieces of the plaster netting looks like roots growing out of the hill.


Yes, the other side does come out in a tunnel like area. But there is a whole lot more room there. Roots? I never thought of that, but it does look like it!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

That's what I like about Big Ed, imaginator in chief. He has a knack for giving you ideas and useful critic.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Roger, Do you typically operate the ECI as a switching pike? By looking at your track arrangement it looks to me like you can operate many different ways.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

time warp said:


> Roger, Do you typically operate the ECI as a switching pike? By looking at your track arrangement it looks to me like you can operate many different ways.


Primarily as a switching layout. I switch and then run around the layout to switch the cars out at the other end and then to another spot. Switch, run around and switch.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

Great picture, Roger.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Your yard looks pretty full. Looks like it will take a long operating session just to extract a couple of cars.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah, so... You speak well, sir.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

MtRR75 said:


> Your yard looks pretty full. Looks like it will take a long operating session just to extract a couple of cars.


That statement mirrors my thoughts exactly. Very John Allenesque.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

The yard looks very good, Roger.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I had the pleasure of seeing Roger and his layout last Saturday. My family and I had a very nice, though too short, visit with Roger and his lovely wife and enjoyed a tour of the ECI.
While the photos posted here are very nice, they don't compare to seeing it in person. Wonderful work that has stood the test of time.
Thank you, Roger. My son is still talking about our visit and would like to return. I won't wait another 3 decades next time.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words. Yes, for a smallish layout, it does things well and has stood the 'Test of Time'. It just keeps changing as the years roll on! About the time I think that I can't squeeze any more in, somehow, I do. 

Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

Another really fine picture. Thanks Roger.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

You now you are getting old when things you grew up with show up in model train layouts...

I remember going to movies in Lowe's theaters -- but not Snow White. I saw that on TV.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't think the movie is out of place on the layout because I remember seeing Snow White in a movie theater about 1960 when I was 10. I think Disney revived animated films because I also saw Song of the South in a theater. Both films were made before I was born.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Remember, the ECI has been there for decades. It's definitely not new.
It's a classic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Amen!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Rail yard looks good.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Things aren't always as they seem


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

I love the KFC, Roger. You have a lot of really nice scenes on your layout.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes I do like that KFC. A small fan and a bucket of chicken under the KFC would complete the picture!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

Excellent pictures, Roger.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Most of us generally don't leave enough space for scenes like this. Nice!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice vintage car collection.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Would you tell us a little about the gas station? That's a nice arrangement.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, I don't think that this kit is made any more. 
I built the kit and then set up the auto service area. I then thought that it needed a little more in that area to show it off. There was the telephone booth added and a car at the pumps. Then another car by the building. And of course it needed a tanker to fill up the underground tanks. All of this took several months. 

I still had room and a trailer to put somewhere. By the phone booth was a great spot! And of course the tractor on the other side of the lot. Then there was a couple of people to add to the scene. Wal-la. Done. 

Ok, that was 20 years ago and I just do not recall where I got the kit.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

... and what is the price of gas at that station. I'm guessing around 20 cents/gallon. That is one way to date your layout.

And why is the signal man's shanty located on the gas station property instead of at a grade crossing?

Oh, wait... Now I get it. That's not a signal man's shanty. It's is Clark Kent's dressing chamber.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

1979 costs. .90 cents per gallon. I built the kit in 1985. But you are correct, I need to move the gas price back to 1963 prices.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I really like the details on your layout, well done Sir.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

The end!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Only for now, I hope! Thank you Roger!
And may I say thank you for your years of service to the hobby.:appl:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

Excellent pictures of your fine layout, Roger. Now it's time to shoot some videos.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Excellent attention to detail.....you left nothing out!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

